# Midwest and Murray Trikes



## PCHiggin (May 9, 2010)

I bought the Midwest @ a flea market 14 or so years ago. I used to pull my son around the basement on it before he was 2, we had a blast. I almost gforgot about it 'till I read this thread. The Murray was given to me as a junker 17 or 18 years ago and I restored it for my oldest daughter. Thanks for looking.

Pat


----------



## ridingtoy (May 9, 2010)

Pat,

You did a nice job fixing up the little Murray! Good to see well made toys getting a second chance to bring a smile to a child's face by being refurbished instead of ending up as landfill. It's a bright, happy-looking trike once again!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 9, 2010)

ridingtoy said:


> Pat,
> 
> You did a nice job fixing up the little Murray! Good to see well made toys getting a second chance to bring a smile to a child's face by being refurbished instead of ending up as landfill. It's a bright, happy-looking trike once again!




Thanks,An old friend that died not long after,painted it for me. He did a beautiful job. It hasn't been used in at least 10 years. I hate to see it just collecting dust,but all the little kids in the family and neighborhood are grown. I'll keep it stored for any grandkids that may come along.

Pat


----------

